# Moving to New York from Florida



## daymir (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys!
I have a hedgie which I purchased here in florida but I am probably moving to new york for school soon. I do not have a car so I won't be able to drive up. Does anyone know if there is anyway to ship a hedgie or a way that I can take her with me? Please help I really don't want to leave my hedgie behind.

Thanks


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello  Most airlines will be able to take pet cargo. Check the airline's of your choice's website. I would also research into packing the hedgie for the trip and what to include in the carrier. Make sure that the airline you send her on has controlled temperature, some of the animal holds do not. Even if you are nbot flying with the airline chosen, you usually have a drop off point and a pick up point for the pets. It's a short flight from Florida to NYC, hopefully your little girl wouldn't be too stressed by it.

Another thought, if you are taking the train you might be able to bring your hedgie on the train no problem.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Some bus lines will also let you bring small animals. call & check


----------

